# safe paint?



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

what paint would be safe for me to use for my backround???? it will be in the water its self


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

I dont believe its a good idea to do it in the water itself, although I could be wrong...


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> what paint would be safe for me to use for my backround???? it will be in the water its self


Based upon what I have read, my guess would be to clean the inside of the tank really well and paint with a good quality oil based paint. I would coat it with clear epoxy once everything is dry. I would think that you would want to stop the oil paint short of the top and bottom so you could run past the edge of it with the epoxy. An alternative (assuming the tank is clear) would be to paint on the outside of the tank with a latex paint. What did you have in mind for your background? A solid color?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

AnKleBiTR said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > what paint would be safe for me to use for my backround???? it will be in the water its self
> ...


a sandstone or redrock color for the rock wall backround im doing with black accent streaks but i might have to toss this project i grabbed the wrong cement its got to many large rocks in the mix.

i think im gonna look into that basement wall sealer and find out if its toxic for the water after its cured. its more like a liquid then a rocky paste like cement and will allow the rock edges to show more. another option is liquid plastic.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

You can always sift out the larger rocks in the cement w/ a screen, don't use the wall sealer. You can paint over the cement w/ epoxy paint which is recommended for fishtanks. I don't know about liquid plastic, what kind were you thinking of? Silicone will also work to fasten the stones.


----------

